# What can I expect from CPS's standard "Canon Maintenance Service"



## JustMeOregon (Mar 1, 2014)

Hey Folks,

I recently became a Gold-Level member of "Canon Professional Services." Included with the membership is "Canon Maintenance Service (CMS)" for 5-pieces of DSLR cameras & EF Lenses. With springtime (hopefully) right around the corner, I was wondering if anybody knew exactly what "maintenance service" I should expect if I send them a camera &/or a lens? I assume that the camera CMS is fairly straight forward and would include a sensor cleaning at least, but what else should I expect? Might they reload the firmware or something that would cause all my AFMA settings & custom functions to revert to the factory defaults? And with a lens, what else would they do other than shaking-it to hear if anything is rattling around inside? Could I dare hope that they would actually disassemble the lens (for free) to clean the cobwebs out? And is there any _real_ chance for a piece to come back in worse shape then when it was first sent?


----------



## alexturton (Mar 7, 2014)

I had my 7d fixed by CPS once (which they charged me £160 for). When it came back it needed a +8AFMA adjustment to be back in sync with all my lenses.

Problem I had is a few lenses already needed a +18 (and a +20) so canons actions rendered a few of my lenses unusable at wider apertures (namely 50 1.4 and 85 1.8).

I sent it back to canon for a calibrate. The said that it was originally calibrated versus their standard lens so they wouldn't redo it.

I had to get a third party (authorised) repair centre to recalibrate my camera (at my own cost). AFter which it came back fine.

Lesson learnt: I will never use the CPS repair facility again as they ruined the use of my 7d for a number of months.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 7, 2014)

JustMeOregon said:


> I was wondering if anybody knew exactly what "maintenance service" I should expect if I send them a camera &/or a lens?



Bodies: http://www.usa.canon.com/CUSA/assets/app/html/Support/18point.html

Lenses: http://www.usa.canon.com/CUSA/assets/app/html/Support/11point.html

When waiting around at the Jamesburg, NJ service center (I brought my 1D X in for the lubrication recall, which they performed on the spot in <1 hr), I overheard one of the reps telling a customer that the clean/check for lenses basically wasn't worth it. For bodies, I'd say it's marginally worth it - unless you live close enough to a Canon Service Center to drop off/pick up, the cost of shipping+insurance might be higher than just having a local brick-and-mortar camera shop do a sensor/mirror/focus screen cleaning.


----------



## JustMeOregon (Mar 7, 2014)

Great job of eavesdropping Neuro! It's quite insightful to hear what a CPS-rep actually thinks with regards to the services they provide. I appreciate the info!

I kind'a figured that the standard "Canon Maintenance Service" was pretty basic, and what you said about shipping+insurance costs makes perfect sense. However, when my wife & I retired we moved to a small town in southern Oregon that's a _long_ way to the nearest "brick-and-mortar camera shop" that I would trust with my gear. So even though I've become fairly comfortable with cleaning my own sensor, it sounds like (at least for my camera bodies) the CPS maintenance service may be worthwhile.

Thanks again for your input.


----------



## wtlloyd (Mar 7, 2014)

My experience (recent as Jan) is with Canon Irvine, CPS gold.

Sent in a 5D2 and 1D4 for cms, had the 5D2 mode dial upgraded to the locking model - charge for that was $100, that's parts as the labor was discounted 100% to do the change.
Camera bodies came back clean, sensors both were very clean. Although the shutter count is listed as one of the points, neither body showed the count on the paperwork. I called up and they gave me the number for the 1D4, but didn't have one for the 5D2. I was able to get the count using FoCal Pro. I believe the count was correct - the 1D4 count matched Canon's, and the 6D count seemed about right.
Lens - they do no internal work - external clean, and I'd guess they check to see if the focus and zoom function, but I gather from many reports over the years the focus check is rudimentary at best - you'd need to request focus adjustment, and then you are into the tiered charges, as that is outside of cms.
However, you get free 2 day return shipping, so that and any paid work that is discounted makes it worthwhile to me.

I also sent in a 24-105 for cms and to replace the missing red ring...purely cosmetic, I thought. Well, it's kinda my beater everyday lens, and I hadn't even looked at it, was surprised to see the red ring suddenly missing - no idea how it happened.

They came back with a impact damaged barrel - cost would have been about $350, which I declined. I may get it done eventually, with 20% discount it's probably worth having it done.


----------



## Arkarch (Mar 8, 2014)

Just renewed for the third year.

I had a 70-200 / 2.8 with impact damage from a fall. They replaced the barrel assembly with the 30% discount and had it back to me 3-4 days after I shipped it; sent back FedEx.

I live in Las Vegas, so CPS has some added advantages for me - they come to various events throughout the year including WPPI, LVMS NASCAR, and NAB. I can take advantage of free cleaning each and every time; and at WPPI they offered limited free printing on a ipf 6450 and Pro-1. 

So yes, I am sold on CPS Gold. I am not sure I need CPS Platinum unless one considers it insurance for time-critical situations. Thats why I carry a backup body.


----------

